# Best maps for Beaufort, South Carolina area



## R_Matti (Jan 24, 2020)

Any recommendations for upgraded map for my Simrad? Came with standard C map. I fish inshore around Beaufort, SC. Thanks.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Navionics platinum plus card. Has pretty decent satellite imagery.


----------



## R_Matti (Jan 24, 2020)

Plantation said:


> Navionics platinum plus card. Has pretty decent satellite imagery.


Thanks.


----------



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

R_Matti said:


> Thanks.


I know it’s an old thread but which maps did you end up going with and how do you like it. I just got a simrad evo3 and was looking for the best charts for South Carolina also, I normally fish between Georgetown and McClellanville for the most part.


----------

